# New Madone SL 5.2



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I pick it up today. I had a compact crank put on it. Ill definately change the seat, but other then that Ill leave it as it is for a while. I really love the Midnite color. Now if my injuries would heal I could go and ride it.

Sean


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have the 5.2 sl also and absolutly love the bike. I got it june and put around 438 miles on it so far. I work at the local bike shop so I got a pretty good deal on it. I got a 60cm, but had to put a 90mm stem on it (my torso is rather short compared to my legs). I will post pics as soon as I take the pictures and figure out how to attach them. 
-Andrew


----------



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

largegiant04 said:


> I have the 5.2 sl also and absolutly love the bike. I got it june and put around 438 miles on it so far. I work at the local bike shop so I got a pretty good deal on it. I got a 60cm, but had to put a 90mm stem on it (my torso is rather short compared to my legs). I will post pics as soon as I take the pictures and figure out how to attach them.
> -Andrew




I am looking for a bike for fast, long distances. I have an interest in this bike - how is the performance and comfort for long endurance miles? 

Thanks ...


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats why I bought it and changed the stem for a little more upright feel. The stem is 17deg.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*who did the bike fit for SMW?*

IMHO

SMW, looking at photo of your bike I see a worrying picture:

you have a lot of spacers (looks like ~40mm?) and also a +17 degree stem yet you also have a lot of seat post showing at the same time. To me these are the tell tale signs of your frame being at least one if not (more likely) two sizes too small.

Did you pick the frame size yourself or did the bike shop pick that? Do you have very odd body proportions? Or a seriously bad back?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

acid_rider said:


> IMHO
> 
> SMW, looking at photo of your bike I see a worrying picture:
> 
> ...



The size is a 62 also known as XL. The spacers look just like the one at the top which is from Treks site. I do have long legs so the seat is up a little bit. For the most part Im built like Hincapie, only 25 lbs heavier. I am from the mt biking side of cycling, and I do prefer a more upright position. Since this is the largest frame they make I cant go bigger, nor would I want too. So dont worry, the bike is how I want it and it is mine so thats what matters. As I become more flexable I will probably change the stem.Oh and yes, I also have a bad back.

Sean


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Actually it looks like you answered this on another thread. Remember Im on a 62 and you a 54 so a little more stack at the stem would be expected.


RoadBikeReview Member


Join Date: Nov 2004
Posts: 398 typical Trek Madone setup 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by PeatD
Look at all those spacers...what a n00b!  


Lance had a lot of spacers for a pro-rider, looks like 20mm at least. Never stopped him. 8^)

Trek Madone and their 5000-series (and other road bikes they make?) have odd tube lengths, they have short seat tubes and short head tubes and long top tubes. This often results in either a short-ish stem or larger frame or a regular/long-ish stem and a lot of spacers. Unless you have short legs and long upper body and long arms, of course.

Given pro-riders typically pick the smallest frame they can fit on they end up with long stems and more spacers than other brands they might ride. Lance used a regular 110mm stem (at least last year he did) on 58cm Madone and what looked like from a photo ~20mm or 25mm of spacers and -5 degree stem. I am sure this made him slooooow 8^). I think if he stayed on (given this years doping scandal) he would have won #8 due to lack of competition. But I digress.

Very high percentage of Madone and 5000-series riders I see on the roads have both a lot of spacers and flipped up stems. Myself included! Looks goofy. I have 30mm of spacers and a zero-degree 100mm stem on my 54cm Madone. It does look rather odd but does not seem to slow me (or anyone else) down! Anyone seen Floyd Landis on prologue this year? Aero-Bars much higher than anyone else and he still did ok in ~top 5. I think being "low" is over-rated on flat and hilly roads. Being narrow is more important for aero-dynamics riding at ~50kmh (~25-30mph) and under. Being comfortable is the key.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*yes, I did not know you were already on the largest size*

re: "Actually it looks like you answered this on another thread. Remember Im on a 62 and you a 54 so a little more stack at the stem would be expected."

yes, your photo/post did not say you were already on the largest Madone size so if you wanted a Madone then you had to accept the set-up, as you have. Else you needed to look at another brand with a taller seat and head tubes - which btw is most of the Madone mainstream competitors, if my personal research is correct. 

This is one reason I plan not buy another Madone when time comes to replace my own Madone 5.9, unless they adopt a more "common" geometry in future (2008+) with somewhat taller seat/head tubes or, dare I say, a semi-sloping top tube. In my case I have very little of seat-post showing which proves that the frame size is correct but the head tube is still at least 10-15mm too short for me. This also gives me problems with the drops (they are too low for sustained use) and I already have a shallow drop Deda Newton.

Anyhow, enough ramblings from me. Stay Upright all.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

After riding last nite, I will probably be changing the stem to a zero rise, I can handle dropping lower. Im coming off an injury and expected it to be tough to get in the drops for a few weeks, well it was no problem. I think the standard stem will be fine. The bike shop I bought from will change parts out for me till its where I want it, so it allows me to try differant set ups. I also am thinking a little bit shorter stem might be nice.

I agree on the head tube and seat tube, it would look nicer if they were an inch taller.

Sean


----------

